# Desperate Situation...Need Advice!



## wildcat (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi,

This is my first post! I would like to thank anybody who offers their advice in advance. Our dog recently bit our 8 month old baby just above the eye (if it were any lower at all it would have been his eye). The injury bleed and was bad enough that we took him to the doctor to have it checked out (no stiches were required, just antibiotics). It left 3 small puncture wounds. Our baby was simply crawling over toward my wife while the dog was in her lap and he snapped at the baby. This was the first time that he has bit the baby, but he has growled at him a couple of times in the past when he thought the baby was getting too close to some potential food crumbs.

The dog is a Miniature Pincher who is approximately six years old and has been in our family for about 5 years now. We adopted him from a Min Pin rescue group. He has always been very excitable, and sometimes aggressive. He has bit several friends and extended family members (I can think of 6 off the top of my head). Several times he has actually drawn blood. Usually, he is being protective (or possessive?) of my wife and he kind of snaps at people when this happens. One time he relentlessly went after my wife's uncle and was very scary and aggressive. The dog just came into the room and went after him without warning. He also gets nervous and continuously barks at people when they come over to our house, unless they are brave enough to make an effort to make friends with him. If we lock him in another room, he will bark nonstop until they leave. He also acts the same way toward other dogs. He barks most dogs and other people that he sees when we take him on walks. He listens pretty well when it is just my wife and I (and our baby), but when somebody new is around he is so excited and nervous acting that he simply can't hear us.

We have tried a series of training classes, all the advice we could find in books and online, a spray collar, veterinarian prescribed medication to calm him, and everything else that you could dream of. We thought he would mellow out as he aged, but if anything his aggressive behavior seems to be getting worse.

From a rational perspective, it is obvious that we should get rid of our dog and find a more suitable home for him (i.e. one without young children). However, we see our dog as a member of our family (although, we do not pretend our dog is another person...he is our beloved dog). My wife especially is having a very difficult time thinking about giving our dog away. Is there any hope that we can successfully train our dog, or is this just who he is? To complicate matters, we have a small house and we are having to keep our dog locked up for the most part right now to keep our baby safe. This would make it very difficult to train our dog when he is locked up most of the time.

Thanks again for your advice!


Wildcat


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Honestly, you need a certified behaviorist or veterinary behaviorist if you want to try to keep this dog. I don't think it would be responsible for you to take advice from people off the internet, and I don't think it would be responsible to give advice without seeing what is going on, taking a full history and observing the dog. Rehoming a dog who has drawn blood on a number of people is also concerning.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Whatever you do, you MUST keep your dog and child separated. 

How often and for how long are you walking the dog daily? 

Maybe consider a basket muzzle when the dog is in the room with you and your baby, (But still try to keep baby away from dog...muzzle is there as a backup).


----------



## wildcat (Feb 8, 2012)

Pawzk9 - I appreciate the advice that you did give me about the certified behaviorist etc. Asking for advice on the internet is not the same as acting on it. We are in a difficult situation and we are trying to look for all possible options before giving up our dog or putting our son in danger.

spotted nikes - I agree about keeping the two seperated. My wife did at first, but I am noticing that she is letting her guard down more and more as time goes on and the initial scare wears off. We are not walking him much right now. It is difficult because he gets too excited to listen when he is on walks and he barks at people and dogs. It's another situation that could potentially be bad if, for example, he bites a kid that tries to come up and pet him. Plus, it is winter and there is little daylight left when we get home from work.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I am always concerned when people have a "list" of people their dog has bitten. I can somewhat understand the first bite, but all of the rest of the bites are the responsibilty of the dog owner. Once you know that you have a dog that bites, it's your job, as the owner, to manage your dog in a way that the second bite never happens.

If you have not been able to manage your dog away from biting, I would contact the rescue that you adopted your dog from and return your dog to them with full disclosure. Then, where to go from there is up to them. Did your adoption agreement require the return of the dog if you aren't able to keep him?

Your dog absolutely will bite your child again. Once your child is walking, your dog will be MORE likely to bite, not less. This doesn't seem like a manageable situation.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It sounds very much like your dog is resource guarding your wife (and his food). This behavior can be managed, but it takes a lot of time, training and careful management. I agree that you should speak to a behaviorist (not just a dog trainer, but an actual behaviorist -- please stay away from anyone who would suggest an electric collar or any other method of actually punishing the dog for snapping, which could make things much worse). After speaking to a behaviorist, you should have a much better idea of whether or not you can handle the commitment involved in rehabilitating a resource guarder. You might also want to pick up this book in addition to talking to someone.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

You've had the dog for 6 years, in that time it has seriously bitten at least half a dozen people and now it has bitten your child. Get rid of the dog. If you didn't do anything about the biting the first 6 times, I don't think you're going to be capable of doing anything about it now. I don't say this lightly, but your child nearly lost her eye. What more do you need?


----------



## wildcat (Feb 8, 2012)

OK, so here is the thing...I realize that the right decision is to find another home for the dog. While we are attempting to train our dog to do better (as we have over and over for the past 5 years), our son is at risk for another attack. We love our dog, but our son comes first. I don't see how it will be possible to put our dog in situations where he is able to progress, while also keeping our son safe. The time to train him was before we had a baby.

The problem is that my wife is having second thoughts about finding a new home for our dog. First of all it is difficult to kick out a member of our family and she fears that somebody else will end up putting him to sleep. She is a very compassionate person and she is thinking with her heart instead of her head. How do I help my wife to realize what I am already able to see? I don't think she will be able to give up on our dog until there is no hope for him. I don't know what greater warning we could possibly have than our son almost losing his eye.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

If a facial bite to your helpless son did not serve as a wake up call, I can't think of any words that might move her past this. 

Buy a crate or a dog playpen and never let this dog near your son. If your dog is cool with being confined whenever your son isn't sleeping in his crib, maybe you can manage along until you wife sees how unworkable it all is.

This may sound nuts, but is she type of person who is more comfortable with re-homing or euthanasia? Some people can't tolerate the thought of their dog bouncing around alive unprotected. Others deplore euthanasia on a deep level. Figure out which route is more acceptable to your wife and then start building towards that.

I would still look and see if your adoption contract has anything to say about this.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

It sounds very much like your dog is resource guarding your wife (and his food). This behavior can be managed, but it takes a lot of time, training and *careful management*. >>>>>

I have a resource guarder that bit my child in the face. my advantage in management is that my children are older, still its a lot of work. besides a lot of training management has to become part of your lifestyle. *If *the dog/child are to intermingle it must be controled and never testing the dog in a situation that he may bite/guard. esp w a child that young


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

As much as you love your dog, I cannot see why your wife cannot see the danger. Unless you keep your dog permanently locked up (which is not fair to the dog) I can only see another accident happening. Knowing what you do about the dog how can you put your baby at risk? The next time it could be the last even though it is a small dog, a bite in the right place could kill your son.

The time to have done something about it was after the first bite, not now when your son is at risk.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

wildcat said:


> The problem is that my wife is having second thoughts about finding a new home for our dog. First of all it is difficult to kick out a member of our family and she fears that somebody else will end up putting him to sleep. She is a very compassionate person and she is thinking with her heart instead of her head. How do I help my wife to realize what I am already able to see? I don't think she will be able to give up on our dog until there is no hope for him. I don't know what greater warning we could possibly have than our son almost losing his eye.


This is where you get real professional help and listen to them. If a behaviorist tells your wife it is not safe to keep the dog, she may believe the professional more than she will believe a spouse. As you have mentioned, as you get further from the event, the tendency is to get a little less careful. Which you say is already happening. I won't recommend PTS for a dog I haven't seen and don't know all details. However a dog who has bitten seven people (including a baby on the face) and drawn blood repeatedly is not a great candidate for rehoming. I agree with contact the rescue. They may well decide to euthanize him, because that would be a responsible choice rather than allowing him to do more damage.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> You've had the dog for 6 years, in that time it has seriously bitten at least half a dozen people and now it has bitten your child. Get rid of the dog. If you didn't do anything about the biting the first 6 times, I don't think you're going to be capable of doing anything about it now. I don't say this lightly, but your child nearly lost her eye. What more do you need?


thanks for saving me my typing. I agree.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

wildcat said:


> OK, so here is the thing...I realize that the right decision is to find another home for the dog.


Where would you find a home? If you're honest, no one in their right mind would take this dog, with a many bite history. If you take it to the shelter, you MUST be honest (you must be honest no matter where you try to take the dog), because he is a liability. I doubt a shelter would even take him, if they did, the likelihood he would be put to sleep is great. Your son should come first but you dropped the ball, over the last five years.


----------



## wildcat (Feb 8, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> ...but you dropped the ball, over the last five years.


Obviously we, as the owners of our dog, have to accept some responibility. It's not that we just sat by and watch our dog get worse for the last five years though. We inherited a dog with issues and we put in a great deal of time and effort in trying to make things better. 

I used to think that all owners who had dogs that they couldn't control were to blame as well, until we adopted this dog. Based on his behavior toward certain individuals verses others, we are pretty sure that the dog was abused by a male at some point before we adopted him. We have tried to do our best, and in hindsite I wish we had done more. It's a very sad situation, but you don't fully understand the situation until you have lived it.


----------



## Cotonlove (Jan 29, 2012)

I am sorry for your family but I have to say I could never keep a dog that bit more than once. I am not even sure I could keep one that bit only once. You have a difficult decision to make but in my book your child's safety would come first. Good luck and hugs.


----------



## wildcat (Feb 8, 2012)

trainingjunkie said:


> I would still look and see if your adoption contract has anything to say about this.


We did contact the group that we adopted the dog from the day that the dog bit our son. Initially, they thought they had three potential families for him, but all of the sudden they told us that they may not be able to help after all and that is the last thing that we have heard from them.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

At this point, the dog is a liability. If you were to find him a new home, you'd need the new owners to sign a waver saying that they wouldn't sue you if he bites again and inflicts damage. No rescue group can take him, because they will be liable if they adopt him out and he bites again. So where does that leave you? 

Option A: Keep the dog, consult a behaviorist, work hard on his issues, exercise him, and keep him away from the baby. It will only get worse as the baby becomes a toddler and wants to interact with the dog.
Option B: Euthanasia. 

Neither choice is great. I don't envy you.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

wildcat said:


> Obviously we, as the owners of our dog, have to accept some responibility. It's not that we just sat by and watch our dog get worse for the last five years though. We inherited a dog with issues and we put in a great deal of time and effort in trying to make things better.
> 
> I used to think that all owners who had dogs that they couldn't control were to blame as well, until we adopted this dog. Based on his behavior toward certain individuals verses others, we are pretty sure that the dog was abused by a male at some point before we adopted him. We have tried to do our best, and in hindsite I wish we had done more. It's a very sad situation, but you don't fully understand the situation until you have lived it.


You're right, I may not fully understand but as someone with two 3yr old grandaughters and a grandson on the way in two mos, a dog who has bit many people since I had him, including my young child and in the face, that's really all I have to understand. If this was my dog, he would either be living with a trainer or behaviorist, if one would even take him on, or residing in heaven. For ME, I couldn't have this dog in my home with a child, esp one he already bit in the face.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

wildcat said:


> We did contact the group that we adopted the dog from the day that the dog bit our son. Initially, they thought they had three potential families for him, but all of the sudden they told us that they may not be able to help after all and that is the last thing that we have heard from them.


Of course you haven't heard from them, not many places are going to take on a dog with a known bite history. Would you willingly take in a dog with one?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

trainingjunkie said:


> This may sound nuts, but is she type of person who is more comfortable with re-homing or euthanasia? Some people can't tolerate the thought of their dog bouncing around alive unprotected. Others deplore euthanasia on a deep level. Figure out which route is more acceptable to your wife and then start building towards that.


 
Actually what you need to do is let her know These are her choices! You CANNOT allow this dog to bite your son again and it WILL happen , guess what, next time the bite will be WORSE and you could end up having your son taken away and being charged with neglect. Call the rescue you got the dog from, let them know hte dog is a danger to your son and has bitten numerous other people and can no longer be in your house. Rehabbing a dog like this is possible, but your priorities need to be PROTECTING your son.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> Obviously we, as the owners of our dog, have to accept some responibility.


You, as owners have to shoulder all the responsibility and I'm not trying to beat you up but total control of this dog is yours.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love dogs probably more than humans. But the number one rule is that if a dog ever bites one of my children ... it has broken the golden rule and will not be allowed in my home. You say this dog is getting worse ... I would not for one moment hesitate to rehome this dog to someone who can take the time to rehab it. The other only other alternative I see is not a good one. You have no clue how hard it is for me to say that. Just because it is a small dog does not mean that it cannot seriously harm or even kill a baby or small child. I wish you luck and my thoughts and prayers go out to everyone and the dog.


----------



## Taryn (Feb 9, 2011)

Several years back a 3-5 lb Pomeranian killed a 3 month old. The baby did in fact outweigh the dog so small dogs can kill babies. This dog has already bit your child in the face so it's time for it to either go to someone willing to attempt rehab or it needs to be euthanized. I wouldn't have kept the dog after it's first bite unless it was seriously provoked and it doesn't sound like any bite has been provoked. 

Your child is going to be severly hurt or killed by this dog and it's only going to get worse as your child gets older. You need to put the dog down honestly unless you find an expert since this goes way beyond biting a baby. Your wife doesn't get it and she needs to before your baby is attacked again and your baby will be bitten or next time attacked. 

The dog either needs to be rehomed with a professional or put to sleep. There is no other way. You lost the chance at retraining the first time the dog bit someone since now the dog is a serious threat to your baby. 

Taryn


----------



## wildcat (Feb 8, 2012)

I really appreciate the advice that everybody has offered. Some of the comments are not easy to swallow, but I can see where everybody is coming from.

What is really sad is that I did not know that their was a such thing as a behaviorist before posting this topic. If I had known that there was a better professional option than a certified dog trainer, we would have tried that years ago. I have heard of "the Dog Whisperer," but I didn't realize that there were behaviorists who were readily available to help out.

I do not mention this lightly because I realize that this is an extremely drastic measure, and I would only consider it if it were the only way to save our dogs life, but has anybody ever heard of having a dogs teeth removed in these types of circumstances? Obviously, this would not treat the underlying cause and we would absolutely have to follow up with a behaviorist, but it might be something that would allow us to keep our dog in the same house as our child while we are getting him the help that he needs. Would this be more cruel than euthanizing our dog?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I would not have the dogs teeth removed, it will do little good and in fact may cause MORE behavioral problems. 

If you INSIST on keeping the dog, you need to keep the dog and your child COMPLETELY separated, they are NOT allowed in the same room AT ALL. 

Stay AWAY from ANYONE who uses the methods Cesar Milan uses, they are harmful an could escalate the dogs aggression. If you want to get a behaviorist involved find one at http://iaabc.org/ that uses counter conditioning and operant conditioning methods instead of dominance.


----------



## wildcat (Feb 8, 2012)

cshellenberger said:


> I would not have the dogs teeth removed, it will do little good and in fact may cause MORE behavioral problems.
> 
> If you INSIST on keeping the dog, you need to keep the dog and your child COMPLETELY separated, they are NOT allowed in the same room AT ALL.
> 
> Stay AWAY from ANYONE who uses the methods Cesar Milan uses, they are harmful an could escalate the dogs aggression. If you want to get a behaviorist involved find one at http://iaabc.org/ that uses counter conditioning and operant conditioning methods instead of dominance.


Wow, the closest behaviorist is 98 miles away. I guess now I know why I was unaware of behaviorists. They do not exist in my area. Do you know if this is an all inclusive list?


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

wildcat said:


> Would this be more cruel than euthanizing our dog?


In my humble opinion ? ... yes. But aside from any possible element of 'cruelty', I just don't see it as a viable or rational solution. 

Sorry I don't have more substantial advice to give you, other than mirroring what's already been given. It's good advice.

My heart goes out to all parties involved, including the dog. Poor little guy is presently living a life of emotional turmoil I'm sure. Same as everyone else is, I'm sure too.

Be strong, and think wisely.


----------



## Taryn (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm going to get banned most likely but that is the stupidest, most inhumane, just plain CRUEL idea I have heard of in a long time. Are you going to have your dog declawed when it starts using it's feet to scratch the heck out of it's next victim because it now lacks teeth to defend itself. Not to mention the dog having no teeth will destroy the dog. 

You have 2, and only 2 choices, rehome with someone to rehab it or put it to sleep. You lost your chance to rehab the dog long ago, you no longer have that option. Your wife doesn't get it and is very very very stupidly(and no I am NOT calling your wife stupid, but her actions ARE)letting your child and the dog have access to each other. She is setting y'all for a tragically, a face bite is serious so I would not doubt the next incident is a full on attack. 

The dog needs to get out of your house like yesterday. Any behaviorist worth anything will tell you to get rehome or euthanize the dog with it's history, especially since the dog is still allowed access to the baby. 

Any vet worth their License wouldn't remove your dogs teeth for this reason anyways so it's truly a moot point, unless you find a quack willing to do it.

Your 2 options and ONLY 2 option: rehome with someone experienced with rehabbing or euthanasia. 

Also, please do research before you decide to get another dog. That will hopefully show you where y'all went wrong and how to avoid it in the future. Also, no dogs until your baby is older and knows how to treat animals.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

wildcat said:


> Wow, the closest behaviorist is 98 miles away. I guess now I know why I was unaware of behaviorists.


Personally, I'd drive 98 THOUSAND miles to rectify the situation. But that's just me ... committed. Long distances are not a factor, they don't restrict my determination whatsoever.

Not sure exactly how this particular behaviourist might work, or exactly what your dog's true issues are ... but if I thought for one moment that it would save a life then I'd explore the possibility of driving the distance to attend one or two or three "in-person" sessions, with email or telephone follow ups thereafter as required. 

In the bigger picture, it's merely a miniscule price to pay.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

wildcat said:


> We did contact the group that we adopted the dog from the day that the dog bit our son. Initially, they thought they had three potential families for him, but all of the sudden they told us that they may not be able to help after all and that is the last thing that we have heard from them.


Keep after them. Any responsible rescue organization is going to take back a dog who is biting the family child. If they won't help you, they are not a responsible rescue. If they are pulling dogs from local shelters they have probably been approved to do so. And I would let the shelters know the situation, and that they are unwilling to take responsibility.


----------



## Rots (Jan 29, 2012)

I really have the idea that any dog can be rehabilitated. But you do need to ask professional help. And if you are not willing to take him there I would suggest trying to return it to the shelter and/or give it to a capable person who can take him to rehab (or rehab him himself/herself).


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a 2 1/2 year old son and had the dog bit my son, there would be no more dog to worry about his previous behavior or any future. I LOVE My dogs--but NO dog, human, horse, cat, anything is worth the safety of my son. 

My nephew was bitten by his other aunts dog when he was about 2. Completely unprovoked--kid just walked by the dog. No growling, nothing, just bitten. They overlooked it and a year later--the same thing happened and this time it almost took his eye out. This dog had also bitten a neighbor as well in the past. The dog was euthanised shortly after. 

You guys sound like a very caring couple--but honestly, you aren't doing this dog any favors. Living separately, away from you all, is not healthy for him and will in fact, probably make it worse. However, with the history and the fact that he has bitten your baby, there is no way in heck would I have it any other way. Ever. Also, he isn't getting walked for fear of his reactions and if you keep avoiding or covering up the problems, the real issues are sure to start, sooner rather than later. 

I agree with the others. Send him back to the rescue group and if they will not take him, have him humanely euthanised. MUCH kinder than shuffling him to another home where he will probably bite more and then YOU will be responsible. Financially and emotionally.

Honestly, could you or your wife live with yourselves if this dog killed a child? Or YOUR child? 

And for the love of God--Please, please, please do not pull this dogs teeth. I know you are desperate and I'm sure you are probably just trying to do everything in your power, but that is seriously the most inhumane thing I have ever heard in my entire life. Not trying to be mean--but please....put that out of your head, forever. 

I am sorry if this sounds harsh--I do sympathize with you both--but you MUST protect your child--and every other child he may ever come in contact with.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Wildcat my heart goes out to you. It sounds like you know what needs to get done. It is your wife who is having a hard time making a decision. You just happen to be caught in the middle. Now some forum users will say you should just step up to the plate and go put the dog to sleep, Problem is, it sounds like both of you are passive people. Passive people do not do well with dogs that display the kind of behavior you are describing. There are a lot of good advice given to you on this thread. There are rescues that will take in your dog. Even known his past, these rescues will take him. This type of rescue believes keeping a dog in a crate at all times is better than putting the dog to sleep. I do not believe in this. If I were the dog, I think I would choose euthanasia over a lifetime in a jail cell. Keeping the two seperated does not always work. Guards come down when no accidents haven't happened in awhile and then 'oops' it happens again. It is too bad about this rescue you got him from. It sounds like they should have done their homework prior to adopting out this dog to your family. You asked if this dog can be trained or is this just who he is. It seems have tried different kinds training methods and these have failed. Until your wife realizes she is not 'giving up' on the dog, this situation will remain as it is and the dog will continue to be who he is. I know you know what needs to get done and hopefully a solution will come your way quickly.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Also pulling the dogs teeth. Not worth it! The dog can still do damage even without teeth. Those bruises take a long time to heal and can hurt for a long time too. The four big teeth called the canines are the one who do the most damage. The curve in the teeth causes tearing when the object that is being bitten pulls away. So removing these teeth, the dog stlll has plenty of other teeth to use. Finding a vet to do the work might be hard too. Even without teeth, a dog can still have a bite report on him. A bite usually is described as when the animal's saliva comes in contact with skin. So no puncture marks are necessary for a bite report to be filed. The last thing you and your wife want, is for your child to grow up scared of dogs.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Pulling teeth takes a weapon away from the dog, but it doesn't change the way the dog feels about the situation. It won't make the dog like the baby. The only kind of long-term solution here is to change the way the dog feels about the kid. Depriving the dog of its only weapon will frustrate the dog, and may make it act more defensive.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I can't wrap my brain around the fact that pulling the dog's teeth out was even considered, let alone mentioned. Can you imagine "solving" a problem that way? Your defiant teenage son punched you? Cut his hands off! Your foot hurts after your stand on it for an eight hour shift? Have it amputated! I mean, just until you figure out another solution, right? Then you can, what? Put the dog's teeth back in?

Totally insane.

This is for sure going to be rough on the family, but sometimes life is rough. Sometimes we really do have to give up on family members (canine AND human) because we are not equipped to deal with their drug abuse, mental illness, aggression, or what have you. Your wife needs to put on her big girl panties and think about what's best for the dog, not for her conscience.


----------



## Taryn (Feb 9, 2011)

I have an honest question- Are you just waiting for animal control or whoever to order the dog destroyed? It seems like you are and it IS going to happen eventually. Do it now and save your child and other people from getting bit. Either that or get rid of the dog to someone who can attempt to rehab him. It will be much much worse if AC or some other authority has to step in for this to happen.

Also, can't remember if you mentioned but is your dog spayed or neutered?

My boyfriend has a friend with a dachshund that is your dog only worse(and that's only because their dog is older than yours.) Your dog will eventually become Rusty. I have told him if Rusty ever bites me and breaks the skin I'll demand he be put to sleep. No one else will, and this dog has bit adults AND CHILDREN(his daughter's friends) multiple times, has multiple bite reports, been quarantined multiple times, had people need emergency treatment after getting bitten, and so on, all for no reason. Your dog is miserable, you can tell by just looking at Rusty that his is so unhappy and just miserable. 

I just want to say I have been bitten by friend's dogs before and I would never demand they be put down. 99% of the time it was my own fault anyways. However, I would in Rusty's case simply because I know his record and that nothing is being done to help him. It isn't fair to the humans or the dog. You are going to end up in that situation once someone says enough is enough. Do something about it before it gets to that point, especially for the sake of your baby and all of his future friends. 

I can't even describe how I would feel if my 9 year old went to a friend's house and was bitten by a dog with a bite record like Rusty's or your dog's. Not only would I demand your dog be destroyed, I'd sue you for everything I could. I'm not a mean person, but I won't mess around with mean, and/or temperamentally unstable dogs. My aunt had one when I was a kid and I really didn't appreciate being attacked for doing nothing more than putting on my shoes when I was 4, or the multiple times I was snapped at or bitten for walking to the bathroom or somewhere else in the house, or simply sitting on the couch totally ignoring the dog minding my own business. I had no control over it being a child but as an adult I do now and that experience with that dog over the years was enough that if no one will end it, especially if it involves my child, I will if I get the chance.

Taryn


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Rots said:


> I really have the idea that any dog can be rehabilitated. But you do need to ask professional help. And if you are not willing to take him there I would suggest trying to return it to the shelter and/or give it to a capable person who can take him to rehab (or rehab him himself/herself).


I would disagree. Just as there are humans who cannot be made "safe" to live in normal society, there are dogs who cannot be made safe. Some dogs are simply so miswired that they can't live a normal life around humans. I've actually followed the progress of some people who have done everything right - good management, working with a behaviorist, following instructions carefully and still ended up having to make the decision to put their dogs down. In some cases the dog might be able to be rehabilitated, but not in the situation the dog is currently in (for instance a dog who bites children in the face, draws blood and lives with a toddler) I suspect this is just a dog who has been allowed to rehearse nasty behavior, but couldn't say for sure. The thing about rehoming such a dog is that the dog is going to be more anxious (and possibly badly behaved) in an unfamiliar situation, and the new owners are likely to be less invested in the dog than the home he's been in for 5 or 6 years. So, dogs who are given away because of behavior issues, tend to get passed around a lot, until someone has enough and dumps the dog at the shelter, or the dog injures someone badly enough that AC steps in and makes sure the dog is put down. And to tell the truth, there really aren't a lot of people lining up to take on behavior projects. Most people who want a dog want a nice dog who isn't going to send people to the emergency room.


----------



## wildcat (Feb 8, 2012)

Just a quick update, we have been in contact with various rescue groups, trainers, and behaviorists. We are doing our best to try to quickly find this dog a suitable home. We are fully disclosing the dog's history and looking only for a committed and capable owner. I don't know that we will be able to find one, but we feel this is necessary before considering any further options.

Some of you are almost apologizing as you are giving me your advice. It is unnecessary though. I came here asking tough questions and I appreciate your brutally honest answers.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Please make sure you get something in writing, signed by both parties, absolving you of any damage your dog my do.


----------



## pkelley (Feb 10, 2012)

I feel for you and your family! I had the sweetest male cocker as a puppy, he was just wonderful until he turned 2 years old (he was neutered) and began to actually MAUL me. There never any triggers, he would just get this weird look in his eye and then go at me. He was NEVER abused, neglected or mistreated in any way. To this day I still can't get over the fact that he lured my 8 year old into my bedroom bit her arm to pull her down and then went for her throat! I had him catscanned, blood tested and every other test to see if he was sick, nope, nothing wrong with him at all. So. I took him to a kennel that specialized in re-socializing dogs in Illinois, and then he was placed with a single male owner who lived on a farm. His new owner called me to say he couldn't believe I was going to put Duffy to sleep and that he was the sweetest, most obedient dog and was loved to pieces. GO FIGURE. I am a social worker but his sudden aggression towards us I could never reason out. Place your dog elsewhere before you have a tragedy happen. I have seen toddlers with 50 facial stitches and other scars and the families still kept the dog....do your dog a service and protect your family. He's too erratic....even a behaviorist is going to guarantee your dog isn't going to have a "bad day" and harm your child. Why wait for the gun to go off. I know I am being harsh but it's based on experience in a ER hospital.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm really sad for your situation, OP. Where are you located? You can PM me if you like. I would like to try and help locate a rescue if I can.


----------

